# Favorite Place to Order Parts?



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I recently purchased a 1966 LeMans and will need quite a few parts to make this restoration happen. 

Just wondering what your favorite places to buy parts are? (Considering quality and price).

I already have the NPD, OPGI and Ames catalogs but was looking on eBay as well.

Any advice to someone who's just getting into restoring cars will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Regards,

KB


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AMES hands down. Better prices, real-world descriptions, and excellent service. Been using them for over 30 years now.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> AMES hands down. Better prices, real-world descriptions, and excellent service. Been using them for over 30 years now.


I agree 100%.

I've spent a LOT of money with Ames, very good folks to deal with!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

KB, I agree with these folks. The quality and price are comparable at other businesses. In fact, you will find parts produced by the same vendor at all of them. Business models are slightly different. One will have higher prices, but offer free shipping. Another will have lower prices, but charge for shipping. The real difference in my mind is the customer support. Matt


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Sounds like Ames is the way to go.

I have another question... I noticed some of the larger parts such as patch panels and trunk pans say there is an extra "oversize fee" shipping charge. If I purchase a bunch of parts that require an extra shipping charge, do they offer a bulk shipping flat rate or they automatically tack on each "oversize fee" shipping charge to each item no matter what? 

-KB-


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I believe Ames uses a graduated shipping fee schedule based on item prices. It makes it a bit more painful when just buying small parts, but when you think about the logistics of processing and order, pulling one-off parts, packing and shipping them out, the small parts order take just as much labor as larger orders. 

Best bet is to call them if ordering oversize items. They can often combine two or more oversize items in the same box and only charge you a 1x oversize fee.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with Twistytee. I had a large order of metal pieces a couple weeks ago and by getting all of the piece parts shipped together, they were able to get shipping, oversized charges and notification fee down to $222 from $599. The parts alone were over $1,000. Ask to talk with Jess (lady in charge of shipping). Matt


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Awesome! When I'm ready to place my order, I'll definitely speak with Jess.


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I visited The Parts Place in DeKalb IL the other day and I have to say it was a bit of nirvana being in their showroom. I do have the luxury of being local though. I recently used toddsgtos.com. I emailed a follow up about delivery on my small order and I am still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

I used several parts suppliers during my restoration project. Ames was best. That's the catalog I always grab first. The only time I go to another supplier is if Ames doesn't have what I want and that is not very often.


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

DSMTiger said:


> I used several parts suppliers during my restoration project. Ames was best. That's the catalog I always grab first. The only time I go to another supplier is if Ames doesn't have what I want and that is not very often.


Surprised you ever have to grab any other catalog but Ames. Looks like they have everything! Their catalog is double the thickness of the others. ;-)


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I've ordered from OPGI a handful of times and never had an issue... haven't used Ames yet, but I'll likely look their first based on the most recent responses.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

For the engine and drivetrain parts, and some others, Ebay often has the best prices on some items. Summit has the best prices on some items. And sometimes Amazon has the best prices.

But for a few of the parts, other, lesser known vendors have the best prices. I ALWAYS Google each part and find the best shipped price. Another thing that can help sometimes is the fact that Summit has a policy of matching or beating any advertised shipped price on items the competitor actually has in stock.

And Summit sells a lot of different lines, including a lot of resto stuff. And most of the time, if they don't have the part in stock, they'll have it sent to you directly from the part maker. I've got real good service from Summit, Amazon and Ebay.

If you want forged rods, RPM 5140's directly from them, are the cheapest I know of.

SAE 5140 STOCK ROD

If you want H-beam rods, Competition products has the bushed RPM H-beams for $350 shipped, right now. They are $400 direct from RPM.

Racing Series 4340 Steel H-Beam Rods, Pontiac V8, 6.625" - Competition Products

SAE 4340 STEEL H-BEAM

The best price on SP forged 400 pistons is from an Ebay store called Falcon Global. The pistons with moly rings are $381 shipped.

Speed Pro TRW Pontiac 400 Forged Coated Skirt Flat Top Piston Moly Rings Kit 30 | eBay

But the best price on SP 455 forged pistons is from Summit. 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/slp-l2359nf30

If you want lighter pistons with floating pins, the Auto-Tec brand, bought from Shanon's Engineering are the cheapest. 

AUTO TEC SMALL BLOCK PONTIAC - 400/428/455 FLAT TOP PISTONS ? Shanon's Engineering Inc.

But, if you got plenty of $, you can get most any of the big name Pontiac guys to build your engine for around $10,000.:eek2:

The best prices I've seen for good quality Pontiac crate engines is from Len Williams. 

400 Long Block

455 Long Block

455 Short Block


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I've bought a lot of things from Ames, very good quality stuff. It did take a while to get a refund once for a defective part and I think their shipping charges are too high. But overall I've been very satisfied with there products. If it's not something that's Pontiac specific I usually buy from Jegs. Super fast, free shipping, I've placed orders with them and had the parts on my door step in 2 days. Excellent customer service, never a question about a defective part or any return and immediate refund.


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for all your input. I've narrowed it down to Ames and OPGI. I'm currently compiling the list of parts I need and will see who has them in stock and total cost involved.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

kilkm68 said:


> I've bought a lot of things from Ames, very good quality stuff. It did take a while to get a refund once for a defective part and I think their shipping charges are too high. But overall I've been very satisfied with there products. If it's not something that's Pontiac specific I usually buy from Jegs. Super fast, free shipping, I've placed orders with them and had the parts on my door step in 2 days. Excellent customer service, never a question about a defective part or any return and immediate refund.


Agreed.. Jegs is fantastic.


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Guys.... just an update on my parts ordering. So far I ordered twice from Ames. Price and product quality are great. Customer service is top notch as well. 

My second sheet metal order was half the amount of my first order but for some reason the shipping charge was almost double the price! So I called them up to see if they can do anything about it. The rep looked at my order and said he can put all the parts in one box to save some money. Shipping charge went from $159, down to $67. Sweet! Thanks Ames.


----------

